# Bring back Viperlover!



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok, so he's a complete male chicken, but think of the hours of fun to be had, laughing at him spouting off stuff that he's googled, but doesn't understand, s******ing at his atrocious spelling and grammar, watching his fawning attempts to ingratiate himself with the DWA "elite", then completely howling when he gets banned, again

C'mon mods, don't deny us a bit of sport, we've had closed season, let's get on the minty hunt again


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh dear you actually miss him? what did he get banned for anyway?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I did not even know the prat was banned, about time really he does spout some s:censor:t. On the other hand if he is commenting on a thread its always worth reading just to see him make an ass of himself.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

let him remain banned :2thumb:
adlock:


----------



## Requiem (Mar 22, 2010)

*cough* I heard equally hilarious posts of his can be found on a variety of rep forums that he has also been banned from, or is coming close to being banned from *cough*


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

oooh where?


----------



## Requiem (Mar 22, 2010)

exoticsadmirer said:


> oooh where?


viperlover - Google Search

: victory:

Not bad if you fancy a giggle.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

He really has a gift for pissing people off, maybe he could make a career out of it ?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

A politican? nah there's no real vipers there....


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

That's all well and good, but you have to trawl other forums, just think of the fun to be had welcoming him back into the fold, listening to how he's changed, then proceeding to rip the cr*p out of him before kicking him off again.........


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> That's all well and good, but you have to trawl other forums, just think of the fun to be had welcoming him back into the fold, listening to how he's changed, then proceeding to rip the cr*p out of him before kicking him off again.........


i like your style


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

lmao, i'm gonna hunt through the google sites now :lol2:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

stuartdouglas said:


> That's all well and good, but you have to trawl other forums, just think of the fun to be had welcoming him back into the fold, listening to how he's changed, then proceeding to rip the cr*p out of him before kicking him off again.........


Cyber bloodsports eh? Sounds good. Can we bring back the welsh ghostbusters too?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Mynki said:


> Cyber bloodsports eh? Sounds good. Can we bring back the welsh ghostbusters too?


Of course, now if we could find some way to introduce VL to Geraint and monitor *that* on the forum...........endless fun to be had from listening to two experts talking at each other..

C'mon Mods, un ban him.......let the sport commence


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

TEMPTING.................:hmm:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

He joined again today under a different name http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/504322-new-forum.html


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't - he annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

His brown nosing used to make me cringe.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> He joined again today under a different name http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/504322-new-forum.html


can't seem to access this, what's his new name?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> can't seem to access this, what's his new name?


 Mr Morelia but he got banned last night.


----------

